# Generator Size



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys. I am looking to get one of those quiet Honda generators for myboat for the purpose of floundering. I am thinking about running 4 of those 500 watt lights that are at walmart. Is this too much light? What size generator would you recommend? I am debating between the 1kw or the 2kw?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *broberts (2/27/2008)*Hey guys. I am looking to get one of those quiet Honda generators for myboat for the purpose of floundering. I am thinking about running 4 of those 500 watt lights that are at walmart. Is this too much light? What size generator would you recommend? I am debating between the 1kw or the 2kw?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not into floundering by boat. If you plan to run 4-500W lights...guess what..Larger than IKW and smaller then 2KW. Don't just look at the output but the surge rating.:banghead:banghead:banghead I said that backwards..damn it..surge but the output. I have a 5.5KW (peak surge)and it sure won't run 5.5KW worth....more like 4.5 to 5.0.contionus.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You can never have enough light. I run 4 500W Hallogen floods with one of the cheap Coleman Powermates (2500). The Honda's are nice. If I ever wear this one out I will probably make the switch. If you take care of them a little generator will last you a long time. My little Coleman just made it's 8th season. It's loud, but when I'm concentrating on the flounders I don't even hear it. Best $299 I ever spent.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Buy the 2000 Honda and 6 of the $8.00 lights from Wal-mart, swap the 500 watt bulbs to the 300 watt bulbs. I also run this set up with a Coleman powermate generator, it's just the right amount of light for me. The Coleman is 6 db louder than the Honda and it does make a difference. If you would like to see my set up in person before you make purchase send me a pm.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a honda and love it. Check out this site.....www.wisesales.com A friend of mine told me that a friend of his just bought a honda 2000watt for $800.00....free shipping. I checked out the site but you have to call for prices. If this is true its a good deal for a new honda


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

I flounder and bowfish....I would spend the money and get a honda eu 2000, they are quiet, and if power goes out you can run a little window unit and sleep nice a quiet. I run 6 150wt hps lights. They put out around 16,500 lumens at 150 watts, a halegon 500 watt is around 6000 lumens. You can pick the hps lights up at a good price at hdlighting.com. Not only are they brighter, but they cut through murky and muddy water very good. Sorry about the rant...just got my lights hooked up and love them. But the honda eu 2000 is the way to go..In the long run if you dont mind the noise buy a briggs in straton, you can find the pretty cheap. But if you want a quiet genny the honda eu or the yahmaha series is the way to go. Not having a head ache at the end of the night is worth it to me.:doh


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was kind of thinking I would get the 2Kw. I would rather have too much than not enough power. I appreciate everyone's response.

Brian


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the 2k watt Honda inverter, and I love it.

My buddy has a Coleman powermate and it's quite a bit louder and not as powerful plus his doesn't do DC current.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Honda EU 2000i by far the best compactinverter generator on the market. Well worth the money and easily maintained. The housing itself is great for your application. Alot of safety features.I have been working with them for a while.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> If you plan to run 4-500W lights...guess what..Larger than IKW and smaller then 2KW.




You guy's obviously don't understand how a generator works.



A 2000watt generator is rated also for continus duty and is less than 2000watt's 



[This applies to all generators no matter what size]



You need to check the website for the model your interested in "BEFORE" you buy it





http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/Gen_Own_Web/pages/pdf/31Z07610.pdf



The "Rated Output" is 1600 watt's. That means continus duty.



The max rated output is 2000 watt's. Run one like that and you have a good chance of burning it up.



So lets review. With the 500watt Halagon's you could safely run 3 of them. 

Or you can do what I did and swap out the 500watt bulbs for 300watt bulbs.



I run 4- 300watt lights. I could run 5 lights like this. Or if you can find them? [I can't] Run 4- 400 watt bulbs.



A good generator is a expensive investment, you don't want to burn it up do you?


----------



## broberts (Oct 4, 2007)

It sounds like most people swap out the 500s for 300 - 400. I will probably end up doing that as well. Thanks for the clarification XShark.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I just set up my boat with 4 300w halogens and that was plenty of light for me! if you plan on running 4 500w lights thats 2000w and like xshark said you will peobably burn up your generator. i personally found that 4 300w lights was enough for me. i run a colmen powermate right now but am looking into upgrading to a honda...power mate is bareable but would like it to be a little quiter. i put my generator all the way in the back of my boat (17' boat) and me and MR can talk up front fairly easily but when in his boat with his honda less then 8 feet away you almost dont even know its running.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah! that would be the vieana sausage john boat.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (2/28/2008)*Yeah! that would be the vieana sausage john boat.


LOL I was gonna ask if you were referring to the super sausage flounder rig.:moon


----------

